# Diy sand fountain



## macframalama

Well ladies and germs here is what i have done so far.

I will start with a parts list and upload pics and blah blah afterwards

1 3/8 pex to 3/4 pvc brass fitting *$3.99*
1 3/4 inch pvc t
1 coke bottle top <no lid>
small straight section of 3/4 pvc 4-5 inches *all the pvc cost like $6 bucks*
2 90 degree elbow 3/4 inch pvc 
1 15 inch section of 3/4 pvc
1 2.5 inch section of 3/4 inch pvc
3 cans of MONO spray foam <can reads non toxic when cured fully> green, white, and florescent yellow can *$8.99 can*
1 55 gph fountain pump *$12.99*

3 cans of flat black krylon fusion camouflage paint *$8 can*
1 thing of fiberglass resin and hardener* $12.99*









and here it is with the foam on and painted














now after looking at a million sand fountain that were lame i wanted a big boy...

so after assembling the pvc and blah blah i attached the whole thing to a extra piece of acrylic i had kicking around and covered it in slate , because i knew the foam would be stupid boyant and want to lift off the tank floor and with that much foam it would have ..
so the thing is pretty heavy .

and i also ditched the air driven model for a few reasons #1 there wimpy
#2 i didnt like all the air puking all over the place and the random sand going all over the place so i elected on a water driven model.
when i get more done i will post more , but i have been waiting for a chance to load some pics up and here is where i am
I also have a list of DO NOT DO'S if anyone is interested..

and a small side note you can manipulate how the spray foam sets by inserting a straw in it and blowing as it sort of hardens on the outside BUT you go threw alot of straws and the timing is hard it seems the stuff isnt setting isnt doing much and blamo its set so you really gotta watch it

and also spray foam is a tricky mistress to master pile it to high and colapse and also i thought doing it in the screaming hot sun would help cure faster..... wrong it makes it flop like a busted ?souflee? i dunno how to spell it but cool and dry is a better way for sure , screaming hot was dumb..

so if anyone has thought of doing one .. as soon as i have some more free time i will then recoat it in paint, maybe try my hand at some "artistry" lol and not have it all jet black or maybe just a final once over in black and then coat her in fiberglass resin and take this beast on her maiden voyage...

stay tuned......


----------



## MEDHBSI

very cool man I was just watching videos about sand fountains the other day. Awesome to see that someone is making one and it looks really good too JB!


----------



## macframalama

thanks, its a neat idea


----------



## sarcastickitten

So... You nice and lobster red.. Lol! I would very much appreciate the do not do list hahaha.. I am just starting to collect my supplies for it  solo very excited! Thanks for sharing your supplies list!!!


----------



## macframalama

DO NOT DO LIST

#1 DO NOT ALLOW AQUARIUM GRADE SILICONE TO TOUCH WET SPRAY FOAM, MAKES AN UNHOLY MESS..
#2 DO NOT ATTEMPT TO CLEAN UNCURED SPRAY FOAM OFF YOUR HANDS USING REGULAR SOAP AND WATER MAKES A MESS
i got 2 hands covered in it tried water , gojo, paint thinner, ended up using good ole fashioned gasoline and it came off but good grief what a mess
#3 dont "pile" the foam too high to fast it will flop and look like a smashed pancake
#4do not assume it is dry or cured ... because it isnt lol it takes a good 24-48 hours to cure all the way through, you can actually use a skewer and poke "vent" holes in the areas that feel spongey but be advised where you poke the holes , stuff will come out slowly but surely it will oooze out.
#5 do not paint until you are certain it is fully cured, i put a couple of sooner than should be coats on and the foam continued to rise and there were visible places it wasnt painted and had to be recoated ... better to do 50 super light coats than blast one goddy mess on there because it takes forever to dry like that and it looks like ish<<<<another big one
#6 it takes alot of paint to fill all the voids and holes that naturally foam so DONT think you have enough paint, and be prepared to go back
*#7 DO NOT DO THIS STUFF INSIDE or your wife will flip chicken <<<<this is a big one ask me how i know lol*
i know it sounds like a easy thing spray foam and badah bing sand fountain, but you can make a mess fast so GO SLOWLY the clean up sucks believe me
#8 i mentioned it before but DO NOT DO in the screaming heat ,

I should say you can do some cool stuff my biggest issue throughout this whole thing was #1 hiding the piping the 15 inches of height makes alot of "layers to reach that height"
#2 once you start with spray foam you think you can just spooooge it on and your good but after basically wasting a whole can to have it deflate in the sun it would have been way better to go slow
#3 read instructions on the can of spray foam so you CAN stop and know how to "store" your foam in between coats

GOOD LUCK
keep you guys posted when i can get it finished


----------



## sarcastickitten

lol... so how many bottles of wine did you need? or should I ask, more appropriately, how long are you sleeping on the couch and bringing her breakfast in bed? lol

Thanks for the advice!  I can't wait I am starting soon!


----------



## MEDHBSI

are you going to post a video of hte finished project up and running?


----------



## macframalama

I will post pics and video as soon as i finish however I am busy and havent got a chance to even come close to finishing, i still want to do some painting and also i want to coat it in a few layers of fiberglass resin..


but after that i promise to post ,


----------



## jhawka10

*covering the sandpipe*

OT DO in the screaming heat ,
Mac, wouldnt it have been easier just to turn it on its side and ghen applied the foam hofizontally rather thzn try to build the total heighth of the pipe? Love the idea of usinv water vs sand


macframalama said:


> DO NOT DO LIST
> 
> #1 DO NOT ALLOW AQUARIUM GRADE SILICONE TO TOUCH WET SPRAY FOAM, MAKES AN UNHOLY MESS..
> #2 DO NOT ATTEMPT TO CLEAN UNCURED SPRAY FOAM OFF YOUR HANDS USING REGULAR SOAP AND WATER MAKES A MESS
> i got 2 hands covered in it tried water , gojo, paint thinner, ended up using good ole fashioned gasoline and it came off but good grief what a mess
> #3 dont "pile" the foam too high to fast it will flop and look like a smashed pancake
> #4do not assume it is dry or cured ... because it isnt lol it takes a good 24-48 hours to cure all the way through, you can actually use a skewer and poke "vent" holes in the areas that feel spongey but be advised where you poke the holes , stuff will come out slowly but surely it will oooze out.
> #5 do not paint until you are certain it is fully cured, i put a couple of sooner than should be coats on and the foam continued to rise and there were visible places it wasnt painted and had to be recoated ... better to do 50 super light coats than blast one goddy mess on there because it takes forever to dry like that and it looks like ish<<<<another big one
> #6 it takes alot of paint to fill all the voids and holes that naturally foam so DONT think you have enough paint, and be prepared to go back
> *#7 DO NOT DO THIS STUFF INSIDE or your wife will flip chicken <<<<this is a big one ask me how i know lol*
> i know it sounds like a easy thing spray foam and badah bing sand fountain, but you can make a mess fast so GO SLOWLY the clean up sucks believe me
> #8 i mentioned it before but DO N
> 
> I should say you can do some cool stuff my biggest issue throughout this whole thing was #1 hiding the piping the 15 inches of height makes alot of "layers to reach that height"
> #2 once you start with spray foam you think you can just spooooge it on and your good but after basically wasting a whole can to have it deflate in the sun it would have been way better to go slow
> #3 read instructions on the can of spray foam so you CAN stop and know how to "store" your foam in between coats
> 
> GOOD LUCK
> keep you guys posted when i can get it finished


----------



## cadillac_jack

Man this is old lol... Sad to say this was one of my failed/unfinished projects

looking at the pics it was sweet though , might try again one day but for the record this one is dead.


----------

